# JSA last date of claim



## thriller (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm starting my new job on Tuesday 7th. Need to sign off of JSA. But the form I need to fill in says "I want the lat day of my claim to JSA to be"

What date to I put? I will sign off on Monday 6th. So is that the date I put?

Do they also pay you any more money after you sign off? I mean, not gonna get paid till late January.


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 3, 2014)

Iirc JSA is paid in arrears so you should be entitled to payment up to and including 6th Jan. When would you usually sign on in the next two weeks? I'd guess you'll get money on your usual date but I don't know. Ask when you hand your form in. Good luck with the new job.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 3, 2014)

Yep, you claim until 6 January and paid any arrears of JSA due up until that date.

If you're claiming Housing Benefit, you can get an extra 4 weeks of Housing Benefit to help you pay your rent. This is called Extended Payment of Housing Benefit. You must have received JSA continuously for at least 26 weeks right up to the time when you went back work. Speak to the Council if so.


----------



## thriller (Jan 3, 2014)

I only applied for JSA from 9th Dec. Found a job pretty quick. Will wait till Monday and then sign off. Not too fussed about HB as I can pay that myself anyway.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 3, 2014)

Sign off on Monday when you start work - The last date of your claim will be saturday the fourth coz JSA is paid over six days.

You probably won't get the four week HB extention that PaulT mentioned coz you've not been signing for long enough but apply for HB anyway even when you're working - You might qualify, you never know unless you try.

All the best in the new job BTW


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 3, 2014)

thriller said:


> I only applied for JSA from 9th Dec. Found a job pretty quick. Will wait till Monday and then sign off. Not too fussed about HB as I can pay that myself anyway.



ah ok, claim up to and including the 6th then, congrats on the new job 



Frances Lengel said:


> Sign off on Monday when you start work - The last date of your claim will be saturday the fourth coz JSA is paid over six days.
> 
> You probably won't get the four week HB extention that PaulT mentioned coz you've not been signing for long enough but apply for HB anyway even when you're working - You might qualify, you never know unless you try.
> 
> All the best in the new job BTW


JSA is paid until the date of starting work, and it's paid on a 7-day-a-week basis, so will be paid until the 6th.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 3, 2014)

Paul T said:


> ah ok, claim up to and including the 6th then, congrats on the new job
> 
> 
> JSA is paid until the date of starting work, and it's paid on a 7-day-a-week basis, so will be paid until the 6th.



I'm fairly sure it's paid mon-sat. I could be wrong though. Doesn't matter anyway if he signs of on the monday he starts work.


----------



## thriller (Jan 3, 2014)

I start Tuesday 7th Jan.


----------

